# Need info before buying a new mill



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys, from a new member. I have been gathering info on different machines for a good while now and I am leaning towards a PM machine.

Im interested in the PM45PDF model. I will add DRO, x axis powerfeed and maybe (whats your thought on that) the variable speed motor.

Now I have seen the PM932 witch looks quite similar. It seems it comes standard with the x axis power feed and a motorized head. Weights more but has less table capacity than the PM45 (?) Are there other noticeable differences  between the two models?

Also, to other Canadians who bought their machines from the USA, what kind of fees should I expect for shipping the mill through the border?

I may have more questions that I will add in the thread later 

Wow I haven't ordered my mill yet but I can't wait to see it in my home shop!

Thanks for your time


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 24, 2013)

I really like the Precision Mathews machines.  So far they are a lot of machine for the least money and Matt does a great job trying to maintain great quality and keep the prices as low as possible.  He can add the dro's before he sends it to you and I would definitely do the variable speed motor from the outset because eventually you will have to replace the motor and then you will have the expense of the controller, motor and the time involved to make the swap.  It is cheaper to get it as an included option in the beginning I believe.   It is also much more versatile so it is a win win if you ask me.  I would give Matt a call and talk to him about what he has coming in and when he expects them to arrive and get a plan together as soon as possible.  I know when he gets a container full they go pretty quickly, and some are even sold out before they arrive.  So it is a great idea to get your name on the list for a machine as soon as you decide which one you want.  Matt will definitely try to help you and recommend a good machine to meet your needs.

Bob


----------



## Ray C (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi... 

Here's a quick line up...

They're fundamentally the same machine but, the 932 has changes in the castings to accommodate the Z power feed.
The hand feed capacity on a 932 I believe is actually greater than the 45.  The motorized feed is indeed a slightly shorter travel.
The 932 is not factory available in a variable speed model whereas, the 45 can be ordered with variable speed.  The extra weight of the 932 is due to the extra motors for power feed.  Other than that, the base unit is the same "ruggedness" and style.


I can try to get info about shipping to Canada...  Check your messages so I can get some specifics...



Ray


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 24, 2013)

Given the info you both gave me, my choice is clearer. I will go for the 45 in order to have the variable speed. I can always modify it later to have the head up/down motorized.

Ray, any info about shipping to Canada would be truly appreciated. My researches, as for now, have not yield much results. But im not done yet!

I heard some «horror stories» about duties on large equipments shipped. Just want to make sure I will not end up paying the machine value in fees of all sorts.  After all, I want to buy some tooling.:yikes:


----------



## Ray C (Jul 24, 2013)

Just tossing this out there... You can always add the Variable speed to 932 if you want to do it yourself.  It is possible because it's a simple single phase setup.  I'm trying to convince Matt to offer this as an option he will do at his warehouse.

FYI:  Matt has received several cargo containers of equipment and he's busy processing it.  As soon as he finishes this batch, another will come right afterward.  He's going to be a little difficult to reach for the next few days...


Ray

PS:  Here's a real story for you...  Someone ordered a large lathe from him and called EVERY SINGLE DAY for several weeks wanting to know if it's on schedule.  Matt processed his machine (it needed after-market add ons), stayed up until 2:00AM working during the last heat wave.  He arranged to have the truck pickup the lathe the very next morning.  The machine was delivered within 24 hours.  Matt called the guy to make sure it arrived safe and sound... The guy said yes but, "I won't have a chance to uncrate it for a week or two"...





ChipsAlloy! said:


> Given the info you both gave me, my choice is clearer. I will go for the 45 in order to have the variable speed. I can always modify it later to have the head up/down motorized.
> 
> Ray, any info about shipping to Canada would be truly appreciated. My researches, as for now, have not yield much results. But im not done yet!
> 
> I heard some «horror stories» about duties on large equipments shipped. Just want to make sure I will not end up paying the machine value in fees of all sorts. After all, I want to buy some tooling.:yikes:


----------



## Farmer Dodds (Jul 24, 2013)

A couple of months ago I ordered $340.00 worth of tooling from the States.  This was shipped by Purolator.  They would not use any other shipper.  Purolator charged me $107.00 import duty as well as the GST.
Will be checking more closely in the future.  Would be cheaper to go and pick it up and pay the duties at the border.   This way you are your own importer.

Stan


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow! You had to pay 1/3 the price of your stuff just to import it. I hope it wont be the same with a 5k$ milling machine or it might become a no-go:scared:.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 24, 2013)

There is a 5% Canadian sales tax called GST.  The seller has to collect it and pay it to Canada.

There is an $80 bond fee which is a paperwork fee levied by and paid to the Canadian border authority.

There is an optional bond broker fee (usually about $150) paid to a service who signs for the items when they reach Canada and promptly removes the item from the Port Authority property thus avoiding any storage fees.  From there, it goes onto the delivery truck.  It is possible for the customer to serve as their own bond broker (But I do not know the procedures involved in doing that) and save themselves the ~$150 broker fee.

 In the case of Precision Matthews, some machines might have free shipping or, a modest shipping fee -or possibly a small fee if liftgate service is required. If it can be shipped to a place with a loading dock or, if you can pick it up from the dock yourself, you will not need liftgate service.  Liftgate service will deliver it to your house and set the crate on the property but, unless you slip the driver some money, they will not move the crate into a building or residence.

Ray


----------



## Cobra (Jul 24, 2013)

I have ordered from the US in the past and have had the UPS rip off. If I can I always use the USPS for shipments.   You pay the duty but no brokerage fees.  
I have recently purchased from Grizzly and DRO PROs and have had great luck with the shipments. No unexpected fees or charges. Just delivered to the door.


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the inputs.

And thanks to Ray for digging lots of info with PM trying to clear the shipping details.



Work is in progress


----------



## Ray C (Jul 24, 2013)

For small packages, yes, you can do that.  A 1000 or 2000lb machine that requires specialized shipping... -different story.  Industrial equipment and other "durable goods" must go through customs.  When I need to take electronic equipment to Canada, I have to go through the same hassle because it is custom made equipment, not a simple commercial item.


Ray



Cobra said:


> I have ordered from the US in the past and have had the UPS rip off. If I can I always use the USPS for shipments.   You pay the duty but no brokerage fees.
> I have recently purchased from Grizzly and DRO PROs and have had great luck with the shipments. No unexpected fees or charges. Just delivered to the door.


----------



## psient (Jul 25, 2013)

Ray C said:


> PS:  Here's a real story for you...  Someone ordered a large lathe from him and called EVERY SINGLE DAY for several weeks wanting to know if it's on schedule.  Matt processed his machine (it needed after-market add ons), stayed up until 2:00AM working during the last heat wave.  He arranged to have the truck pickup the lathe the very next morning.  The machine was delivered within 24 hours.  Matt called the guy to make sure it arrived safe and sound... The guy said yes but, "I won't have a chance to uncrate it for a week or two"...



I bought a 13X40 lathe from Matt in '07 I think. I preordered it and maintained a watch about the shipping. I think I may have called 3 times in the 2 or 3 months it took to get the machine. The Lathe arrived and within a month I had it assembled and running. As I had to mount the lathe on the included base and had no means to do so it took me a little time to rig and set the machine. I had been paying attention to others and their lathes so I remembered to add silicone to the mounting (the benefit of researching the forums before assembly). I had a little problem learning how to operate the machine but Matt took the time to walk me through everything. Within a month he had a video on his web site showing the operations. I say this to indicate how inexperienced I was and how generous Matt was with his time.

When I started working with the lathe I noticed an odd scraping sound and carefully analyzed the cause. It turns out the fellow who mounted the DRO had afixed the outer aluminum shield of the Y axis in a manner that interfered with the carriage, compound travel. With Matt's guidance I was able to machine a new bracket and mount a replacement shield he sent (eventually he had to let the worker that installed my DRO go after a few more mistakes). The only thing that wasn't resolved in the entire time I've owned the lathe is a GIB screw for the taper attachment that arrived stripped. One day I found the GIB sitting on the ways. Although he ordered the screw rather than cannibalizing one from another lathe it must have never arrived and I never heard back from him even though I think I called once (we're only human so no ill will on my part for this warranty failure . . . just kidding). I tried to replace it with one from another supplier but could not find one that suited me as a replacement. So all in all it was a very good experience for me. The lathe is more than I expected and the cost was more than a fair one. 

I am really glad Matt has continued to grow his business. I see he's now a BISON distributor and after checking around I think anyone would have a hard time beating his pricing. 

The man is always fair, civil and polite, generous and professional in my experience and knows a whole lot more than you might imagine. One day I mentioned I had just purchased a used mill (BP series 1 varispeed c.1980s) and was trying to find a solvent that would remove the years of caked-on crud. He related a story from his days as a worker and suggested I try 'Citrol'. I listened to his advice . . . . eventually found a distributor and bought a 5 gallon pail. I always make a solution of this to have on hand in the shop!

I am sure your new mill will be more than you expect and if you need support Matt and his staff will work hard to ensure your satisfaction. Have you checked out the CNC flatbed lathes he's offering? Fanuc controls on one and the cost is more than fair for the size.

Psient


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 25, 2013)

I called this morning. Now I am waiting instructions for payment. It seems the PM45 will arrive in late august at their warehouse, so add Matt's  time plus shipping process, I guess I will have to sharpen my patience:bitingnails:. I am sure it will be well worth the wait the day I will uncrate it!

I think I will make a mobile low profile support frame for its stand. Something with four wheels and four leveling mount to lock it in its position in the shop. That could keep my mind busy during the wait.


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 25, 2013)

Well it seems I am starting over with the thinking.:think1:

Nicole from PM sent me an email to follow up with the conversation we had earlier. It seems the PM45PDF with variable speed is delayed for 10-12 weeks from the factory. 

They offered to take a PM932 instead, and switch the 1ph motor for a 3ph (around 200$ extra)  so I can install a VFD to run it at variable speed. This would be a week or so before it could be shipped. So it would be faster, but would it be worth it?

Whats the difference in performance between that  VFD setup versus the DC brushless motor? 


Or am I better off waiting a few months and get the 45 ?  

Any advice ?


----------



## Ray C (Jul 25, 2013)

The overwhelming majority of equipment is powered with a 3 phase motor.  That combination would put you into a pro setup.

The 932 has Power Z and Table feed.    -No brainer!


Ray





ChipsAlloy! said:


> Well it seems I am starting over with the thinking.:think1:
> 
> Nicole from PM sent me an email to follow up with the conversation we had earlier. It seems the PM45PDF with variable speed is delayed for 10-12 weeks from the factory.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 25, 2013)

How hard is it to find/install a vfd for that Ac motor?


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 25, 2013)

ChipsAlloy! said:


> ...Any advice ?



Get the one you really want.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 25, 2013)

You'd run a normal power line into the VFD and 3 wires to the motor.  You'd just cap-off the wires that normally went to the old motor.  Then, you'd program the VFD (usually a slight annoyance because the manuals are never written well) and finally, you'd mount the VFD at some convenient place.  -Done.  The other controls of the machine would be powered in their usual fashion.  It would take me about 60-90 minutes. 

I do agree though, get the one YOU are comfortable with.

FWIW, I converted all my machines to 3Ph/VFD for many reasons...

Ray




ChipsAlloy! said:


> How hard is it to find/install a vfd for that Ac motor?


----------



## Ray C (Jul 25, 2013)

BTW:  When I say a "normal power line into the VFD", that means a 220 volt line which is what would be required in either case.


Ray


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, it does not seem to be a big deal.( installing VFD)  I have taken a closer look at both machine specs and they are very similar. Both machine would suit my needs. (can I even say that in english  ?) I just wanted the 45 for the variable speed so now, if I have the option..

 I may just take the PM932 with the AC motor and add a VFD. AND get the machine sooner.

Ill try to call tomorrow before I go out for the weekend


----------



## raross61 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ray C said:


> You'd run a normal power line into the VFD and 3 wires to the motor. You'd just cap-off the wires that normally went to the old motor. Then, you'd program the VFD (usually a slight annoyance because the manuals are never written well) and finally, you'd mount the VFD at some convenient place. -Done. The other controls of the machine would be powered in their usual fashion. It would take me about 60-90 minutes.
> 
> I do agree though, get the one YOU are comfortable with.
> 
> ...



Ray,

If I remember right you have the PM 1236 lathe right? Just wondering what type, and HP 3 phase motor you used for your VFD lathe conversion? I have a grizzly G4003G, and my current motor is a chi-com motor advertised at 1 1/2 HP, I can't remember if the PM1236, was 1 1/2, or 2 hp? I am going to convert mine for sure, I purchased 2 mach-tach's for spindle rpm, one for a spare, because I know I will need that to tweak my spindle rpm, with the vfd. I plan on staying close to the correct gear to make it "Easy" on my gearbox, but my lowest spindle rpm now, is 70, and I would like to get down a little slower sometimes for threading! Its pretty quick on the coarse threads! 

Bob in Oregon

BTW Ray with the VFD setups does 2hp=2hp? I know with a static 3 phase converter's you loose some HP?


----------



## Ray C (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, 2 HP = 2HP with a VFD when run at full speed because the motor's HP is calculated at it's top-rated RPM (approx 1800 in this case). The PM's OEM motor is 1.5 HP but, I used a 2 HP (Easson brand) to overcome the times when I run at slightly lower speeds.  This is the typical method of sizing a motor when switching to a VFD.  BTW: As you suggest, I only use the VFD to vary the speed from about 50 Hz to 60 and still use the gears to select the "major" RPM.

Stay away from static converters, they create very unbalanced power which totally counteracts the whole purpose of a 3ph motor.  Also, the replacement motor came with a packing slip that said "Warranty VOID if used with a static converter".

You can get away without an external tachometer as, all VFDs that I know of can be programmed to show the theoretical RPMs on the display panel.  Of course, there's a little slip in the motor and the reading might be off a few percent but, it's not all that critical.

I'll send you info on the exact motor type as I don't have that info available at the moment.  It was from Global Industrial at about $250 as I recall.

Ray




raross61 said:


> Ray,
> 
> If I remember right you have the PM 1236 lathe right? Just wondering what type, and HP 3 phase motor you used for your VFD lathe conversion? I have a grizzly G4003G, and my current motor is a chi-com motor advertised at 1 1/2 HP, I can't remember if the PM1236, was 1 1/2, or 2 hp? I am going to convert mine for sure, I purchased 2 mach-tach's for spindle rpm, one for a spare, because I know I will need that to tweak my spindle rpm, with the vfd. I plan on staying close to the correct gear to make it "Easy" on my gearbox, but my lowest spindle rpm now, is 70, and I would like to get down a little slower sometimes for threading! Its pretty quick on the coarse threads!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray C (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm still working on verifying the correct 3 Phase motor for the PM45 and 932 mills. Here's the deal so far... When I swapped my motor, I re-used the B-style plate (which I'm fairly certain is a B3) that was originally on it but, the motor was not an exact fit to the existing adapter face. So, I'm not sure if my motor was a B5 or B15 face. I made a little adapter to make it work. I don't want you guys going through all that nonesense so, I need to verify a couple more things. This is what I believe is the exact replacement needed but, I'm going to double check mine. Please give me a couple days on this because, I'm using the mill a lot these days.

This is the basic motor with a 90L frame with a B5 face and a B3 adapter plate. In the 1st link, you won't need the adapter plate because it's already built into the motor.  Im fairly certain this is the ideal correct setup.  I asked Matt but, he just orders them from the OEM factory and keeps a few in stock.  They are not printed with all the size information.


http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...ors/iec-metric-motor-90l-ip55-3ph-c90t17fz6cc

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/LEESON-B5-Flange-Kit-3GVP3?Pid=search

Don't pull the trigger on anything here until I verify. My setup is a little kludgy because I was working with a "hand-me-down" motor.

Ray


----------



## Ray C (Jul 26, 2013)

And this motor is the 3 Phase drop-in replacement for the PM1236 lathe: http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...ors/iec-metric-motor-90l-ip55-3ph-c90t17fz2cc


NOTE:  I have no way to confirm this is what's used in the Grizzly machine... There's always a slim chance they used a different motor mounting bracket...




Ray





raross61 said:


> Ray,
> 
> If I remember right you have the PM 1236 lathe right? Just wondering what type, and HP 3 phase motor you used for your VFD lathe conversion? I have a grizzly G4003G, and my current motor is a chi-com motor advertised at 1 1/2 HP, I can't remember if the PM1236, was 1 1/2, or 2 hp? I am going to convert mine for sure, I purchased 2 mach-tach's for spindle rpm, one for a spare, because I know I will need that to tweak my spindle rpm, with the vfd. I plan on staying close to the correct gear to make it "Easy" on my gearbox, but my lowest spindle rpm now, is 70, and I would like to get down a little slower sometimes for threading! Its pretty quick on the coarse threads!
> 
> ...


----------



## raross61 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Yes, 2 HP = 2HP with a VFD when run at full speed because the motor's HP is calculated at it's top-rated RPM (approx 1800 in this case). The PM's OEM motor is 1.5 HP but, I used a 2 HP (Easson brand) to overcome the times when I run at slightly lower speeds. This is the typical method of sizing a motor when switching to a VFD. BTW: As you suggest, I only use the VFD to vary the speed from about 50 Hz to 60 and still use the gears to select the "major" RPM.
> 
> Stay away from static converters, they create very unbalanced power which totally counteracts the whole purpose of a 3ph motor. Also, the replacement motor came with a packing slip that said "Warranty VOID if used with a static converter".
> 
> ...



Ray,

Hey thanks for all your help on this! I will be comparing the motor info you sent me, to my spare motor this weekend, I was aware that RPM display was available on the vfd display, when I looked into it I did not find a very good place on the machine where I could actually mount the VFD controller, and still see the built in display. I am sure as you know the "real estate", or space on these machines is pretty tight! The mach tach looked like a great item so I figured it would probably be less than buying a remote display for the VFD, plus I really liked the design, and the guy selling them! Can't say enough talked to him 3 or four times via e-mail! I Should not admit this but I will, I built 2 of them the last 2 nights! Neither one worked when I supplied power to them, The girlfriend was about ready to run for cover! When I looked at it closer, just like his instructions state, install the microprocessor chip last, they were still sitting on the static safety pad, during my first test! Installed them in the 2 units and they work perfect! Kind of a moron move on my part!
                                                                 Bob in Oregon


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 29, 2013)

Done! The Pm932M-Pdf will be here in a couple of weeks (hopefully  ) and will be nicely equipped!:thumbzup:

I just need to follow up with the shipping so I can rent the lift truck on the right day. 

From some reading around the forum, it is my understanding that the best practice would be to open up the machine for inspection and possibly lubrication making sure everything's alright before start up. 


After a few years of machining as part of my job, it as become a passion. I can't believe that I am going to start doing this at home...  and for fun!


Thank you Ray C for your time. You made this quite easier for me and helped speed things up. I have also come across quite a few of your posts all around the forums and appreciate your engagement. :+1:


----------



## Ray C (Jul 29, 2013)

So, does the Border Collie chase in circles around the baby?  My friend had a border collie (which are sheep dogs) and every morning when the kids gathered at the school bus, the dog ran around and made sure the kids were all lumped together in one spot...  Hysterical...


OK, when the unit arrives, check it for shipping damage.  You will probably need a 220 V power plug.  I don't recall if one is supplied or what style it is but, there are two common types of 220 plug -and I'm not sure if Canada has even a different type than in the States.  Next steps are to have your transit path and setup plan _*before *_you start moving it.  Figure-out exactly how you're going to lift it, where it's going to go etc...  Have all the materials (furniture dollies, roller bars etc) on hand and in place.

Have you lifted big stuff before? If not, do you know anyone whose done some rigging?  

Anyhow, once you get past transportation and installation, there's not much to do other than get the cosmoline off, lubricate, install the plug -and start exploring the machine. Every mill and lathe from PM gets run at the warehouse for about 10 minutes.  DOA units are unheard of -unless the thing got dropped in transit.  




ChipsAlloy! said:


> Done! The Pm932M-Pdf will be here in a couple of weeks (hopefully  ) and will be nicely equipped!:thumbzup:
> 
> I just need to follow up with the shipping so I can rent the lift truck on the right day.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 29, 2013)

In fact these two are Australian shepherds. They are quite similar to Border Collies and yes, they do tend to herd the children! But they are very gentle with them At 1 year and a half, my son is starting to have much fun with them.

I just looked on the PM site. The FAQ section mentions that the machine does not come with the plug so I will use those of my choice.

I have some experience rigging machines as it is part of my job, (when  we dismantle or install packaging lines we do most of the rigging  ourselves). I am confident I will be able to take the mill in place,  especially with a lift truck and a reliable friend.

I still plan to make a wheeled frame for moving the machine around the shop if needed similar to what mskobier did :http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16229-My-New-Mill-PM-45-PDF

I will have to finish this before the machine gets here because I will need the lift truck to put the machine and the stand on the mobile frame. So getting information on the cast iron frame dimensions and building the frame is becoming my top priority


----------



## Ray C (Jul 29, 2013)

Which base did you go with?  I think there are a couple options.


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 29, 2013)

The PM932 comes standard with the cast iron base from what I have seen on the web site


----------



## Ray C (Jul 29, 2013)

Those CI bases are pretty new -only been out for about a year.  If Matt does not know, I'd put out a call for info on this list.

Ray



ChipsAlloy! said:


> The PM932 comes standard with the cast iron base from what I have seen on the web site


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok, I know Matt is pretty busy, but I will try to reach him on the phone tomorrow and see if he can take some measurements and make a quick sketch for the overall dimensions and  bolt patterns.

Or maybe someone has the cast iron base and is willing to share the information?

Once its done Ill post a step by step procedure with some pictures. It might help others in the future.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just ordered a 932pdf from Matt also. ) I too would appreciate the dimensions for the base so I can build a rolling stand. I would also like to know what the total height of the machine is so I can make room for it in my shop. If you talk to Matt before I do I would appreciate if you could ask for those dimensions and post them here. If I talk to him first I'll do the same.

cheers, 

John


----------



## 7HC (Aug 18, 2013)

johnnyc14 said:


> I just ordered a 932pdf from Matt also. ) I too would appreciate the dimensions for the base so I can build a rolling stand. I would also like to know what the total height of the machine is so I can make room for it in my shop. If you talk to Matt before I do I would appreciate if you could ask for those dimensions and post them here. If I talk to him first I'll do the same.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> John



Dimensions of the bottom on MY base attached.  I say mine, because the hole spacing isn't exactly symmetrical and I imagine they will all vary a little.  However, the length and width should be the same. 




M


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi John,
As 7HC said, the holes position can vary. Matt got back to me with some dimensions and both  base length/width and hole position are slightly different than those from 7hc. I will make the frame but wait until the machine gets here before drilling the holes. I would advise you do the same to prevent having to "slot" the holes to get a fit.

 Hope this shows I am trying tapatalk on my phone.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, has either of you had time to measure the total height yet? I'm trying to determine the best place in my shop for the mill and there are different celing heights in some places.

Thanks

John


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Aug 18, 2013)

I didnt receive my mill yet so I cant measure it


----------



## 7HC (Aug 18, 2013)

johnnyc14 said:


> Thanks guys, has either of you had time to measure the toal height yet? I trying to determine the best place in my shop for the mill and there a different celing heights in some places.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John




It'll be a few days.....still working on setting up the base.

M


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Aug 18, 2013)

Also Matt told me the 932's table is about 33" high. It is a bit low IMO so I would take this into consideration when building the roll frame.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Aug 19, 2013)

I heard from Matt today, the total height is 82" with the head fully raised. I guess it would be wise to wait for the machine to arrive before starting on the base. I'm headed out for a week of camping, no cell phone or computer access. Matt has promised delivery for Monday the 26th, just after I return so we'll see.

Cheers,

John


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Sep 22, 2013)

It is finally here!

I installed  the mill on the frame I had prepared earlier and it went pretty well.

Today I prepared the wiring and hooked the machine to power.

Matt switched the original 1ph motor with a 3ph one with a VFD. He had to disconnect the drive for shipping.
I reconnected it easily with the picture he sent me.

The small problem I have now is I can start the motor with the selector switch forward/reverse *but* I cannot adjust the motor speed with the potentiometer on the control box. If I play with the drive settings I can get to change frequency directly. But I cant seem to use the input from the potentiometer to control frequency.

Is this a drive setting or a wiring error?

Ps.: I will put my pics together and check how to post them soon

Thanks for any input on this.


----------



## 7HC (Sep 22, 2013)

ChipsAlloy! said:


> It is finally here!
> 
> I installed  the mill on the frame I had prepared earlier and it went pretty well.
> 
> ...



Without knowing which make and model VFD you have, and being able to see the wiring diagram you're using, it's a little hard to tell.

In order to post pics use the button to the left of the one that looks like a film strip.  If you mouse over it, it will say 'insert image'.  Click on it and follow the directions.

M


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Sep 22, 2013)

Forgot to give that info sorry..

It is a Hitachi WJ200-001sf

I am checking right now to post some wiring diagrams


----------



## Ray C (Sep 22, 2013)

Usually, frequency is either from the keypad or external rotary resistor.  Most VFD have a setting to take input from the keypad or external control -but not both simultaneously as it's a safety issue.  If you use an external control, many VFDs require a 5 or 10k Ohm variable resistor and you need to tell the VFD which  type you are using.


I'll look into it tomorrow at lunchtime.


Ray

PS:  Congrats and good luck...


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Sep 22, 2013)

So the drive is a Hitachi wj200-001sf

I took pics of some diagrams in the manual
	

		
			
		

		
	







From reading this it seems there might be something wrong with the analog input terminal wiring?


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Sep 22, 2013)

Problem solved!

 This is the original wiring:
	

		
			
		

		
	



By opening the  machine's control box I got to see that wires 4-5-6 shown in the picture are connected to the potentiometer.
I moved wire 4 to terminal H and wire 5 to terminal 0 so that the potentiometer use the 0-10v reference of the drive. Then I set the drive to use analog input as the frequency source.

Now the machine starts and stops from the selector switch and the motor speed is controlled by the potentiometer that is just on top of the selector switch!

After work tomorrow I will be cleaning the machine and start the tramming!

*edit for some clarification


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 23, 2013)

You are right about the wires being on H, O and L, did I send you the wrong picture? Sorry about that!!!!!!!


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Sep 23, 2013)

qualitymachinetools said:


> You are right about the wires being on H, O and L, did I send you the wrong picture? Sorry about that!!!!!!!



It ended up not being much of a problem.
It took some time but it paid to read the manual carefully. Can't wait to get back in the shop to clean the machine and install the vise. I will have to wait until the kid is asleep though! His mother is out of town for the week and that leaves me with a lot more to do before I can enjoy some home shop time.


----------

